# Sun Holiday



## Lambchops (14 Jun 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone could remommend a good sun hol destination.
We are a 30+ couple with no kids. 

I am looking for lots of sun, nice beach, bars and restaurants. He is looking for the same but with lots of activities.

We are not restricted to dates.

Also how would you recommend booking  - flights and hotel seperately or a package deal? Any particular websites?

Thanks a mill


----------



## Slim (14 Jun 2012)

Lambchops said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could remommend a good sun hol destination.
> We are a 30+ couple with no kids.
> ...


 
I think you may get lots of different opinions on destinations based on where people have visited. I favour, in no order, Algarve - Villamoura; Lanzarote - Puerto del Carmen: Costa Blanca - south of Alicante, has a bad name but if you choose carefully, e.g. San Pedro del Pinatar.

I favour booking flights and accommodation separately, using Skyscanner.net for flights and holidaylettings.co.uk or holiday-rentals.co.uk for apartments etc.

Just my two cent worth...


----------



## BillK (14 Jun 2012)

We once had a great holiday in Dubai. Stayed at the Taj Palace in Dubai city for three days, then 5 days in the Royal Jumeirah Beach Resort. Both 5" hotels and well worth the money.


----------



## Lambchops (18 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys.

Would love to go to Dubai but think it is out of our price range - as we'll probably head off end August or Sept and haven't started saving yet!!  lol

Have been to Lanzarote (around 12 years ago) and liked it. What are the Algarve and Playa Blanca like in relation to Lanzarote?

We were half thinking of Cyprus?? I was in Ayia Napa years ago and likes it but a bit old for that now - lol.

Anyone been to other parts of Cyprus - Nicosia, Paphos, Nissi etc??

Thanks.


----------



## 26cb (28 Jun 2012)

Turkey.....Alanya and surrounds


----------



## Slim (28 Jun 2012)

Lambchops said:


> ...
> 
> Have been to Lanzarote (around 12 years ago) and liked it. What are the Algarve and Playa Blanca like in relation to Lanzarote?
> 
> ...


 
I think Lanzarote is a cut above most of the busier parts of the Algarve and streets above the Costa Blanca (If that's the area you mean?). It is however, more expensive to get to and rent in or hotel in. Algarve tends to have more choice, cheaper flights. Algarve is a long coast and it has classy expensive resorts and cheap and cheerful too. Praia da Rocha and Albufeira are piled high, cheap and cheerful. More west, Lagos area, tends to be more upmarket.

Cyprus is considered very good but I have never been. It seems to be more expensive a destination.

I think Alanya is a long flight, expensive to get to and I don't think it has much more to offer than Spain. I have been and enjoyed it though. I am not a snob, I have holidayed in many places, good and poor. I am heading back to Costa Blanca later this year for a cheap and cheerful week. Frontline apartment for €225 for the week. I have not booked a package but find  offer good prices (no connection), but I would check out Tripadvisor for the accommodation before booking. I am a big fan of booking separate elements of the holiday. I use these for accommodation www.holidaylettings.co.uk and www.homeaway.co.uk. 

Hope that helps. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## notagardener (28 Jun 2012)

Visited Portugal on two occasions lasy year. Went to the *Old Town* Albufeira and Vilamoura. Vilamoura is very popular for golfers - so be warned, but it had great pubs/restaurants and a nice mix of people. Old Town Albufeira was great, beautiful beach and some super restaurants and bars. Be careful, we travelled to Albufeira in July and it was very hot, but nevertheless we definately plan to return


----------



## Homer (11 Jul 2012)

Try Alvor in the Western Algarve.  Old fishing village with a number of apartments and hotels built nearby, but still retains a lot of its charm.  Kind of place that people visit once and keep going back to again and again.


----------



## glynner (12 Jul 2012)

+1 with Homer great place


----------

